# Honda HS824WAS



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since I have an extra GX240 snowblower engine (with electric start) and I am possibly installing an auger housing liner and impeller kit on my Honda HS724WA, I am considering the idea of upgrading the engine on it to a GX240 (8hp engine).

What are your thoughts?

:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

If your GX200 ever bogs down at all, then I'd surely go for it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jrom said:


> If your GX200 ever bogs down at all, then I'd surely go for it.


I haven't used the HS724 with the GX200 yet, I bought it this past summer. But I have used an HS624 last year and I think I could use the extra 2HP, also I think it will give me the ability of spinning the augers and impeller a bit faster for further throwing distance and also faster clearing time. It should also be helpful with the EOD area.
:blowerhug:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its not about spinning the auger or impeller faster its about having more hp and tq to keep the snow flying so put the 8hp motor on the 724


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Never got a chance to use the 6hp motor but I can tell you that there is no replacement for displacement . If you are going to use the machine for your personal use then go for it, if you are going to flip it then dont bother with the upgrade.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Never got a chance to use the 6hp motor but I can tell you that there is no replacement for displacement . If you are going to use the machine for your personal use then go for it, if you are going to flip it then dont bother with the upgrade.


I 'm not sure yet on what I'll do with it but I may either keep it or sell it to my boss, but either way I'll be the one using it most of the time.
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

_*JnC*_, what belts and belt cover did you use when you did you HS924....?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the auger housing, chute, augers and impeller powder coated, but realized that the augers transmission housing is the upgraded type that allows the installation of the center support, so I had to drill the freshly powder coated housing, luckly (for me) when I picked up the housing I realized that there was a small spot that was missed, so I explain to them that I was planning or drilling a few holes and asked the how to touch it up, they told me to take it drill what I have to, bring it back and they will respray the entire housing.
It migt be an overkill :facepalm_zpsdj194qh but I am going to fasten the 1/8" UHMW liner with 26 countersunk screws and lock nuts (no glue for now).

After all of this I think I am definitely turning it into an HS824WA(S) or an HS824TA(S).


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> _*JnC*_, what belts and belt cover did you use when you did you HS924....?


When I bought my GX270 it came with the OE pulleys so I am using OE GX270 pulleys with OE HS928 belts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are a few pics


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Great job on the powder coating, how much is the shop charging you to do the complete work? Dont mind me asking.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JnC said:


> Great job on the powder coating, how much is the shop charging you to do the complete work? Dont mind me asking.


$150 on this one (auger housing, chute, deflector, impeller and augers) for stripping it, sand blasting it as needed, priming as needed and powder coating it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Slight change of plans.....
It's looking like it is going to turn into an "HS924TAS" or an "HS924WAS". I purchased a GX270 snowblower engine that came out of an HSS928ATD which has 12v electric start.
Looks like the snowblower may potentially have 12V turn-key electric start and electric chute controls (or at least one for chute turn).
I won't like get to it for the next month or two, but if I do, I'll try to post updates on it.
:blowerhug:


----------

